# How cool is this



## sharki9876 (3 Mar 2015)

> Also, at 5:50 "Bodies" is playing". Is that allowed in an operation?



It's a Psyops Loudspeaker, done as part of IA non-lethal effects.


----------



## dangerboy (3 Mar 2015)

sharki9876 said:
			
		

> Watching this video after finding out we're losing our MBT is saddening.
> :tank2:



Why do you think we are losing our Tanks?


----------



## sharki9876 (3 Mar 2015)

I've read on this forum that in 10 years time we won't have one.


----------



## Franko (3 Mar 2015)

sharki9876 said:
			
		

> I've read on this forum that in 10 years time we won't have one.



BWAHAHAHAHA 

Take it from a tanker, brand new fleet = tanks worked until they are sold off for scrap. 

Our tanks will be around for the next 25-30 years. 

Regards


----------



## sharki9876 (3 Mar 2015)

Obviously I misread. Upon trying to back up what I said I attempted to search it on the forums and found nothing related. 
Nonetheless it's a cool exercise and I wish reserves got to do it.

Maybe I thought that because I've read that the CF Is adopting a more support/light role and the MBT isn't as essential to that doctrine


----------



## medicineman (3 Mar 2015)

sharki9876 said:
			
		

> Also, at 5:50 "Bodies" is playing". Is that allowed in an operation?



Up until 1943, the bag-pipe was listed as an official weapon in the Canadian Army arsenal...why wouldn't some blaring, blood pumping music be bad.  At least the piper can now use firearms and not having someone deliberately trying to take him/her/it out...the bad guys now have to find the speakers  ;D

MM


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Mar 2015)

The tank I had in Germany was two years older than me.

On a side note....DO NOT start new threads on every video you think is cool.

DO NOT believe everything you read on the internet, even here.

There is no status in the amount of milpoints you accumulate or the amount of threads you start.

Go overboard trying to attain either and you'll find that you will be losing them faster than they add up.

We're already seeing reports of you annoying people with your posting style and questions. You should go to radio silence for awhile and just read.

---Staff---


----------



## sharki9876 (4 Mar 2015)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Go overboard trying to attain either and you'll find that you will be losing them faster than they add up.



Wasn't trying to do that, but acknowledged nonetheless.

Apologies, will assume a lower profile.

 :dontfeedmods:


----------



## Franko (4 Mar 2015)

sharki9876 said:
			
		

> Obviously I misread. Upon trying to back up what I said I attempted to search it on the forums and found nothing related.
> Nonetheless it's a cool exercise and I wish reserves got to do it.
> 
> Maybe I thought that because I've read that the CF Is adopting a more support/light role and the MBT isn't as essential to that doctrine



We are based on the combat team for doctrine, hence tanks. 

You're reading someone's idea of what our doctrine should be (opinion) and not what it is (fact).


----------

